# 328i sport package RFT tire options



## Max328i (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello Gary,

I am looking for new summer tires sized 225/45/R17 front and 255/40/R17 back in run flat configuration. While I have seen a lot of recommendations on non-run flats (Tire rack test published in Car & Driver), I am curious as to what would be the best option in RFT for my car.

I was not that impressed with the OEM Bridgestones Potenza RE050A RFT. I would like something with better dry and wet grip and at least the same wear rate (or better).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Max328i said:


> Hello Gary,
> 
> I am looking for new summer tires sized 225/45/R17 front and 255/40/R17 back in run flat configuration. While I have seen a lot of recommendations on non-run flats (Tire rack test published in Car & Driver), I am curious as to what would be the best option in RFT for my car.
> 
> I was not that impressed with the OEM Bridgestones Potenza RE050A RFT. I would like something with better dry and wet grip and at least the same wear rate (or better).


Choices are a bit limited in these sizes for runflat tires, but there is one that meets your needs for better grip with comparable wear : the Pirelli Pzero RFT. As a bonus, they are even a bit less expensive than the OE Bridgestones in these sizes.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Max328i (Dec 18, 2006)

I was considering the Yokohama ADVAN Sport ZPS. How does those compare to the Pirelli?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Max328i said:


> I was considering the Yokohama ADVAN Sport ZPS. How does those compare to the Pirelli?


The Pirelli should have slightly better dry grip, steering response and a bit less road noise than the Yokohama.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gary,

I'm nearing end of tread life on my original BS Potenza RFT's. 27k with maybe 3k more to go, so 30k is pretty good for spirited driving in a 335D Sport. No complaints.

I'm generally a Michelin fan but have been a bit dissapointed with Michelin Pilot tires on other models, non-RFTs.

I just put a set of the Yokohama Advan on my Volvo XC90 and am pleased so far with handling, ride, price, but they are rather new.

I see you like the Pirelli, how would you stack them up to the Michelin Pilot PS2, Yokohama Advan Sport ZPS and the BS OE RFTs? Summer Performance only please.

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Michelin Pilot PS2 ZP is the highest performance (best grip as well) run flat tire on the market, bar none. I like the Yokohama as well, but grip levels and handling aren't quite as good as the PS2 ZP.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Gary,

How would the tread rating on the Michelins hold up with the Yokohamas and the BS? My BS look to be good for about 32k miles, which I'm reasonably happy with giving my more aggressive driving style.

I know you usually give up life for better grip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We haven't found a difference in tread wear in these three tires. Rough averages on all three have been in the 20k-30k range.


----------



## 3seriesnoob (Apr 3, 2013)

*Bringing the topic back to life*

Today the 960 Pole Position Bridgestone Potenzas were recommended to me for additional wear. What am I compromising?

Would you still recommend P Zeros?


----------

